# Its Time To Play Lets Find Smokyg Again



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

So our judge has seemed to mysteriously disappeared again...Where do you think he went this time?

Feel free to add options below and I will add them to the Poll..

Where in the world is @Smokyg round 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/4/14)

He heard about finding cell fones on the beach after all the tourists have left . He can now be seen walking up and down the beach at brightwater commons .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (22/4/14)

All of the above.

First time I read option two I thought it said something other than cannibals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

devdev said:


> All of the above.
> 
> First time I read option two I thought it said something other than cannibals



I dont think I wanna know!


----------



## devdev (22/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont think I wanna know!



Just remove the 'L' from cannibals and you will see what I thought it said

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

hahaha oh  I cant add more options to the poll  Wont let me edit completely only wants me to edit the title! Bleah!


----------



## devdev (22/4/14)

What you want to add? I can do it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

Rowans answer lol


----------



## crack2483 (22/4/14)

Damn tapatalk, I can't see the poll but I'm guessing vape heaven? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (22/4/14)

Ok I updated it. Silly poll has a serious character limit so I had to chop it down


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

yeah I noticed had to chop some of mine down too lol thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

